# A dog coat or not?



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

Cara doesn't have a thick coat yet. With the bad weather coming & winter I'm wondering about getting her a coat. Needs to be subtle otherwise Derek will never walk her, warm, waterproof and help her not get so mucky.

Any recommendations?

K xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What colour is your cockapoo?

I did get Millie a coat because her fur, like all cockapoo's I presume, holds the water. I bought this coat and I think she looks quite natty in it.

The website is:
http://www.petrange.co.uk/products/topic/42
I got the breathe-comfort one and it comes in several colours.

Here's Millie in her coat


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Have a look on ebay they do some good deals.

Monty has a weatherbeta coat which is great as waterproof on outside and nice warm padded inner, good quality and I would recommend them.

Milly has a tartan coat by Ancol which cover her chest part- but madam gets it sooooo dirty.

Millys first coat as a puppy was a pink one with a princess crown emblem on the side. Hubby returned from a walk one today absolutely disgusted as madam had decided to launch herself on the ground and roll in poo. So her lovely new coat was covered in it 


Hubby likes Milly in pink so wasn't tooo bad walking her but when Monty got his coat which is lilac tartan hubby was like not taking him out in that!!!

He does now though.

Monty loves wearing his coat he does what I call his Poodle prance.

Milly is a tomboy who couldn't give a stuff what she wears as she has a liking for puddles and mud.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I just ordered a Pet Range one like Julie.

If you want to sell the idea of a coat tell him that the coat will prevent that wet doggy smell in the car/house.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Aw I'm loving the fashionable doggies 
We were thinking of getting Vincent a coat, although he LOVES to be wet x_x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Said I would never walk a dog in a coat, not macho enough. Now I walk two, why should I be dry and warm and not the dogs. But be prepared to wash then regular because, just because they have coats on it doesn't stop them jumping in MUD.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ciara had Izzy dressed up in a pink parka, with fur hood just now at PaH. She did look cute .....


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy has a coat like Millie's, which she wears in pouring rain. She also has an equafleece which is superb for the winter as it covers more of the body, is very flexible and is waterproof and stops most of her undercarriage getting muddy or salty in the snow.

Izzy in her equafleece:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwww Izzy looks smashing in that


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for pointing me in the right direct. Sorry Izzy but the fleece is not going to happen ..... I could never get Derek to take Cara for a walk in one of those .... You do look cute though!

K xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has a coat which came from Pets at Home - they do red and black or slightly less noticeable grey and black. We only called in for a look and I tried the coats on and thought the smallest size was a perfect fit for her.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I got maggie a Danish designs coat from pet365 in black. She seems to take ages to dry off after a walk in the rain which is why I got it bit I also like the fact that it has reflective stitching, with maggie being black I worry about her bot being seen when the dark nights come in. Emma x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Before I can get Dylan a coat, I have to work out how to keep him out of the river. I don't think a saturated coat will be a benefit


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Before I can get Dylan a coat, I have to work out how to keep him out of the river. I don't think a saturated coat will be a benefit


He needs a wet suit and goggles then


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Before I can get Dylan a coat, I have to work out how to keep him out of the river. I don't think a saturated coat will be a benefit


This was my answer to Ciara's request for the pink fur-hooded parka today


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

M&M's mummy said:


> He needs a wet suit and goggles then


Great idea


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i love my girls equifleece and requisit coats, i also use pawz rubber boots for my girls as it stops the snow getting inbetween their pads. 


they can also move realy well in them too

http://youtu.be/BcCyDIZBYHI





































this was my girls in the snow last year, what is on their gegs is normaly also on their paws and they cant walk, but with the boots they can walk fine. 















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Izzy has a coat like Millie's, which she wears in pouring rain. She also has an equafleece which is superb for the winter as it covers more of the body, is very flexible and is waterproof and stops most of her undercarriage getting muddy or salty in the snow.
> 
> Izzy in her equafleece:


Aw love little Izzy in her coat. Think I might have to get one of those as well!


----------



## summer (Jun 10, 2011)

Just bought equafleece jumper to stop Hatti getting so wet and muddy on her under body.She likes it better than other coat as it does not have velcro,what she did not like noise when being taken off.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We have Izzy's dog suit for Luna! She looks scummy in it & loves wearing it so I can only assume it's because she knows it keeps her warm & dry. Today it was sunny but very cold & wet but after the walk only her head, tail & feet were wet - the rest was soft and dry. We love it!! Worth every penny. 

PS Kendal - those snow boots sound good


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty has the coat in the link below, its a cosipets quilted step in coat and zips up her back. I love it as she has it in red and looks gorgeous in it and it keeps all of her body and chest dry. Even my dad actually likes her in her coat and is happy to walk her when she is wearing it!!! If Betty doesn't wear her coat and gets too wet it takes ages for her to dry off and she gets shivery so i think it's really worth it.

http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...tPCLou48gOXyuSdCw&ved=0CIEBEPMCMAc#ps-sellers


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Izzy has a coat like Millie's, which she wears in pouring rain. She also has an equafleece which is superb for the winter as it covers more of the body, is very flexible and is waterproof and stops most of her undercarriage getting muddy or salty in the snow.
> 
> Izzy in her equafleece:


I love the cockapoos wearing these they look gorgeous!! Are they easy to get on?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

JulesB said:


> I love the cockapoos wearing these they look gorgeous!! Are they easy to get on?


depends on how much your dog riggles, but its just like puting a kids jumper on, head first then paws. my lot are just so used to them they just stand and let me put them on.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

They are really easy to put on and take off, even on a wriggly puppy x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> They are really easy to put on and take off, even on a wriggly puppy x


We need a pic of lovely Luna wearing hers please!!!!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ali

I tried that one on Izzy, in fact I have tried all the P&H coats on her, I can spend hours in there, i'm a P&Haholic ha ha. Still haven't decided on which one yet - too much choice. Best get a move on though cos it's getting sooo cold .


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think an equafleece will be the most practical option for my mud monster 
My friend is going to knit her leg warmers and a snood...


----------

